
Privilege Escalation in AWS Elastic Kubernetes Service (EKS) by Compromising The - based2
https://blog.christophetd.fr/privilege-escalation-in-aws-elastic-kubernetes-service-eks-by-compromising-the-instance-role-of-worker-nodes/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/ik72ci/the_aws_inst...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/ik72ci/the_aws_instance_metadata_service_strikes_again/)

